# shyness/jittery - normal?



## Kathryne (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there.  

I'm new here - but I have a few questions about my Ratties. :?: 

Since I've got them home yesterday and set up their cage,
they've been acting lethargic. I imagine that's because I look
at them mostly when my light's on (I can hear them running
around at night!). 

The friend I got both of them from (both PEW males,
5 weeks old.  ), has been handling them since they 
were just tiny babies... So when I pick them up they 
don't bite me or anything... They just don't seem 
happy to go! >.<

I was wondering wether or not that was normal ... and
curious wether they'll eventually warm up to me. :x
Usually when I handle them they make a straight dart up
to my shoulder (which is awfully cute) .. and they
seem pretty happy to stay there. 

Maybe I'm just worrying for no reason! lol ..
I'm still so new at this ... >.<  

~ Kathryne


----------



## Kathryne (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are both of them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Babies in a new potentially scary situation (new home, new smells, nothing familiar to them) will often freeze and even shiver with nerves. Then there's the dart to the shoulder. Let them sit there if thats where they will relax. Eventually they will get used to you and start to slide down and explore. Its much worse when the rat won't even come near you, so you're already a step ahead. 

Oh dear! Is this the cage you have them in? 








This cage will barely hold 1 adult and will be fine as a temporary cage but they will need something much bigger soon especially as boys grow big much faster.

Punch in the dimensions of this cage or a cage you are thinking of buying into this rat cage calculator

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/habitat/cagecalculator/


----------



## Kathryne (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for reassuring me lil'. 

And yes - as soon as I get some more money I'll be
able to buy them a bigger cage.
Thanks for the link. ^^


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I think a cage that size is fine to keep rats in providing they get plenty of out of cage time to exercise


----------

